# bleh i'm confused



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haven't been on much since i don't have a computer and i got gopit banned from work :rain: i'll tryto update about everyone later but for now i have a question 

SO I am faced with a dilemma, as most have ya'll have heard i've talked about rehoming gina (the poodle) but now i'm more serious and have a question....

I’m am thinking rehoming Gina because truthfully she just doesn't fit with the pack, and while I love her I’m not overly fond of her all the time if that makes any since. I guess it comes down to I’m the crazy bulldog lady and while I like poodles they are just not the dog for me to OWN. I have actually been torn up about this wondering if it the right choice or not for well over a year because I could not stand it if she were miss treated or neglected but then I also to an extent feel selfish for keeping her myself when there could be someone out there that would actually love having her as their dog and would spoil her like she should be. 

I mean it’s not to say I mistreat her cause I don't she gets her training all her medical and grooming needs met, we go to the dog park I’ve really tried for over a year to really bond with her including trying clicker training something I HATE but figured she may do well with since its all positive reinforcement, but it like it never clicks for us. I seriously don't know how to explain it, I treat her like I would any of my other girls but I know it’s wrong when one has to go to major surgery that could have serious complication and what comes out of my mouth is “WHY COULDN'T IT HAVE BEEN THE D**N POODLE!!!” obviously I would never wish any harm on her as I do care for her as I do all animals but to be completely honest I know for a fact it wouldn't affect me as bad if something where to happen to her as it would if say something happened to Lucy or Cheza. Does that make me a bad person? 

Anyway I am confused right now and would like some impute. I’m sure some of you have never been in this situation but if you can, can you try to think of it from my point of view and give me some advise?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Girl, it is not bad, you have tried and that is all you can do and if there is someone out there that will give her what she needs, not that you don't then go for it. But I do understand where you are coming from about what if someone mistreats her. But I know you will find her the perfet forever home. HUgs girl, go with your gut and don't stress it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks chica, ughhhh why is so much harder for me to let her go then any of my rescue!?!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with Tye. Also, think about it, a poodle is MUCH easier to place than anything else. Is your pup high strung? I have a friend who made a deal with an elderly women to continue to take a cat to the vet for checkups and help with food in exchange for taking the cat. or even offering to deliver the food they pay for or something like that to help them if they have no car. Most elderly people can not afford or have a car so they are unable to have a pet, but WOULD LOVE to have one. 

If you willing to help, even a little, try going to some elderly housing projects with your pup, or some signs, and see if there are any takers. the elderly eat up poodles for some reason!!! (in a good way of course, not to stereotype, lol) 

or you could find a home the old fashioned way, a poodle would be easy to place I would think. You're not bad, your thinking of whats best for your dog!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

hey i never thought of that, no she is not high strung really well she super annoying with cats but besides that she good. walks perfect on a leash loves to chill on the couch but i you see i dunno about keep up with paying for all her stuff becuase i have 4 other dog 2 cats and constant rescues as well as i'm hoping to get a new quality dog in the future i can show and such. but i could def bring her to the vet and groomer and such or help them groom her if they want to do it themselves


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aireal said:


> hey i never thought of that, no she is not high strung really well she super annoying with cats but besides that she good. walks perfect on a leash loves to chill on the couch but i you see i dunno about keep up with paying for all her stuff becuase i have 4 other dog 2 cats and constant rescues as well as i'm hoping to get a new quality dog in the future i can show and such. but i could def bring her to the vet and groomer and such or help them groom her if they want to do it themselves


WOW yeah, thats crazy lol, you cant pay for stuff, lol. But you get me, anything you can offer them would help, rides, advice, whatever. be careful cause some can talk for HOURS if you let them, lol. I find Elderly give so much love since sadly, sometimes most people they know have passed or "forgotten" about them.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh wow that actually a good idea, but i problem i have is she is only a bit over a yr old and well poodle can live to be 14-16yr. i would hae for them to... well die on her you know?


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

guess everyone agrees then i'm a crappy owner for a poodle? lol fml


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Aireal said:


> oh wow that actually a good idea, but i problem i have is she is only a bit over a yr old and well poodle can live to be 14-16yr. i would hae for them to... well die on her you know?


damn, didn't think of THAT lol

How did you get a poodle?? lol

and no, a crappy owner would not have asked and would have dumped her in Alligator Ally or at a shelter and never thought twice...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol well truth i actually went out of my way to get her, i ws looking for a dog i could compete in agility in and itruth wanted something i could brush and put bows in it hair, i wanted something with nice energy level and intellegent and when i added it all together i sumed it up to a standard poodle. but here i am a yr and a half later and... well ya


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I think if it came down to something happening to the poodle, you'd be surprised the emotions you might feel. Dog ppl are just that, despite the breed...

IDK - if it were me in your shoes. I'd suck it up & realize I made the choice to get the poodle & therefore it's life is dedicated to me like any other dog... My cats drive me bananas sometimes - because well, they're cats... But at the end of the day they're still my responsibility & couldn't bare the thought of something bad happening to any of them. There are more heartless ppl in this world than there are good - so keep that in mind.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

It's no lie that when we take on a pup or dog that we are supposed to be committed to them for there lives......not toss them out the door after the new feeling has worn off. I'm not saying you in general but as a whole us humans make a choice to bring them into our lives with the intent to always care for them. In this case it sounds like you really don't have a legit reason to get rid of her other than "she doesn't fit in". You said she is well behaved so what is the issue other than she is a large foo foo dog mixed in with a bunch of bulldogs LOL! I understand what you are saying but it seems a little sad that you feel that way about her. I would really think long and hard before you make any final decisions. If you do find that "perfect person" for her then by all means let her go but make sure it is best for her as well as yourself. Good luck and keep us posted on your decision.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wish you lived closer, I want a poodle! Lol oaky I "want" a poodle, really really bad... a black standard... LOL but the next puppy i get is "it" for a long while, and i really want an APBT to show..... ANYWAYS

If she doesn't fit in with your pack, I know how it goes. You want someone that will take care of her and love her like she deserves and be the favorite and get spoiled and yadda yadda. Have you thought of contacting your groomer? I know if one of my clients said they were looking to re-home their spoo i would be leaping for joy lolz. anyways, your groomer might be interested in her or maybe she knows of another client that would be interested in her! and since they already go to the groomer they would obviously take care of her in the grooming department and you could even keep in contact with your groomer and see how she is doing in the future!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Girl shut up you are NOT a bad owner at all, Canra has a point about alife long commitment but you know in your heart what is best. If she doesn't suit you then find her a great home where she will get the attention she needs  Hugs girl I know you will figure it out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I can completely understand!! I have had dogs (and have a few I am looking for homes for) that just do not fit in my house. At first I tried to keep all my dogs I got because I was emotional attached. That is why my kennel is so large! I have about 8 dogs who are useless and do not work. There were my first dogs and now they are so old I cannot imagine placing them but now I do not keep dogs who do not fit in to my house and what I am happy with. There is nothing wrong with that and I know another house can give them what they need where I cannot. Find her a good home and fee good you did what is best for you and her.
BTW I had a toy poodle years ago and lost her to old age at 17. She was great and the boss of the pits, she was 7lbs of poodle fury! LOL RIP Gracie


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

We get a lot of elderly clients who are looking for a small dog or another Poodle.
If you have a picture and information, I'd be happy to post on our wall. I work in an animal hospital.. we know who are great to their pets, where she/he would find a good , loving home.. just a thought.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> It's no lie that when we take on a pup or dog that we are supposed to be committed to them for there lives......not toss them out the door after the new feeling has worn off. I'm not saying you in general but as a whole us humans make a choice to bring them into our lives with the intent to always care for them. In this case it sounds like you really don't have a legit reason to get rid of her other than "she doesn't fit in". You said she is well behaved so what is the issue other than she is a large foo foo dog mixed in with a bunch of bulldogs LOL! I understand what you are saying but it seems a little sad that you feel that way about her. I would really think long and hard before you make any final decisions. If you do find that "perfect person" for her then by all means let her go but make sure it is best for her as well as yourself. Good luck and keep us posted on your decision.


Good post. Tough decisions are never easy Good luck to both of you!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

I can totally understand where you are coming from as I am in the same situation. We have 3 dogs, one of which, while we love her, we don't particularity like her. There's no real reason, but like you said, we just never bonded with her and we have had her for 8 years! So I guess she is part of the family whether we like it or not! LOL 

Really though, I would never consider re-homing her to anyone except my mom. That dog absolutely loves her. But she is a barker, and mom lives in an apartment building, so I don't think that would ever work. Do you have any family members who would be willing to take her? That way you would never have to worry about her being mistreated by a stranger.

I guess what I'm trying to say is sometimes you just can't connect with a certain dog no matter how hard or how long you try. There's nothing wrong with that, it's just how it is. Your dog might feel the same way about you, she might be happier with someone else. I know my dog would probably love to live with my mom.

I totally understand what people mean when they say that adopting a dog is a lifetime commitment, but honestly, sometimes it happens where the dog is better off with someone else. I'm not sure when re-homing became a bad thing if you're doing it with the dog's best interest in mind.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's a thought...... did you buy her from a reputable breeder with a contract? The breeder should always take what they produce back no matter how many years its been. One of the stipulations in my contract with a past dog I had was that if you can't keep or care for the dog to return it to the breeder. Just curious if your breeder would take her back and place her for you


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

girl you foster dogs and you place them into the loving homes that fit them. Its not wrong to place her with a adoptive family. There are just times when things dont click. Like some people dont click with some other people. Crap happens. I dont much care for harley but I deal with her. Try to teach her things and try to get a long. We are on common grounds but sometimes we get the fire going and ugh!
Its going to be hard yes. Heck I found a kitten and had it for a day or two then rehomed it and I cried. Even though I tried my darn hardest to not get into it with her. 
Though we are talking about two different things now XD

I dont think that makes you a horror able person. You saved her life and got her what she needs, and so she doesnt click. That just means she needs your help one more time to go to a adoptive family that is ment for her. Not all foster dogs have to be adopted by the foster-er

If you are bone deep worried you can do yearly check ups or for a little while monthly! Ask to keep in touch and send you pictures. Find a family and do a walk threw of the home and family, bring her in the next time and see how she reacts. When you find the right family for her you will know


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> It's no lie that when we take on a pup or dog that we are supposed to be committed to them for there lives......not toss them out the door after the new feeling has worn off. I'm not saying you in general but as a whole us humans make a choice to bring them into our lives with the intent to always care for them. In this case it sounds like you really don't have a legit reason to get rid of her other than "she doesn't fit in". You said she is well behaved so what is the issue other than she is a large foo foo dog mixed in with a bunch of bulldogs LOL! I understand what you are saying but it seems a little sad that you feel that way about her. I would really think long and hard before you make any final decisions. If you do find that "perfect person" for her then by all means let her go but make sure it is best for her as well as yourself. Good luck and keep us posted on your decision.


Now thats not very fair! I am sure she is going to find a loving home for her, she would not just toss her out to any one who wanted her. Riot was a perfect example of a dog who had a great pedigree and I was look forward to working her. She ended up being a lazy dog and not fitting in my house. Had I kept her I would resent the space she is taking up in my kennel, why would I waste time and money feeding a dog that I am never going to do anything with? It is best for them to just sit and rot in a dog run because I am suppose to have some loyalty to them? I found the most wonderful home for her where she lives with another dog she loves and runs around a ranch that has everything she needs and wants. Here she would have stayed in a dog run and not get much attention as I have other working dogs that need me.

Again I use to think like that and I ended up with a bunch of dogs who do nothing. I make an effort to spend as much time as I can with my existing dogs but I do not want anymore dogs who I cannot do anything with.

Ariel I know you will find the perfect home for your poodle and do not feel bad for placing her in a home that will love her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Now thats not very fair! I am sure she is going to find a loving home for her, she would not just toss her out to any one who wanted her. Riot was a perfect example of a dog who had a great pedigree and I was look forward to working her. She ended up being a lazy dog and not fitting in my house. Had I kept her I would resent the space she is taking up in my kennel, why would I waste time and money feeding a dog that I am never going to do anything with?


C'mon Lisa.......I wasnt saying she was tossing her out perse' I was saying "in general". I know Ariel does rescue so I'm sure she could find her a great home. However, I do know some people who go through dogs like underwear  I have more of a pet mentality anyways because I don't "work dogs" but my pets aren't couch potatoes either because I'm not. Anyways, whatever she decides to do I'm sure it will be with her dogs best intentions


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> C'mon Lisa.......I wasnt saying she was tossing her out perse' I was saying "in general". I know Ariel does rescue so I'm sure she could find her a great home. However, I do know some people who go through dogs like underwear  I have more of a pet mentality anyways because I don't "work dogs" but my pets aren't couch potatoes either because I'm not. Anyways, whatever she decides to do I'm sure it will be with her dogs best intentions


I didn't mean it that way and it is hard to convey tone by typing  But I think it is unfair to put a guilt trip for trying to find the dog a good home. I see people try to keep dogs who do not fit their life style or they just did not bond with. You should be happy to see and interact with your dog and if not finding a better home is the right thing to do. I can understand about wanting to keep pets but when yo are in a situation where a dog is not working out they it is best to place them.

I do know people who go trough dogs like underwear  they decide they do not want them for stupid reason and I could name names but would start drama. Like certain people who want to get into the dogs and bought a bunch of bullies then learned what a real APBT was then got rid of all the bullies in favor or APBT's. They don't take care of their dogs and only have them to parade them around a ring and try and win something.... yeah those ppl suck :hammer:


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> I didn't mean it that way and it is hard to convey tone by typing  But I think it is unfair to put a guilt trip for trying to find the dog a good home. I see people try to keep dogs who do not fit their life style or they just did not bond with. You should be happy to see and interact with your dog and if not finding a better home is the right thing to do. I can understand about wanting to keep pets but when yo are in a situation where a dog is not working out they it is best to place them.
> 
> I do know people who go trough dogs like underwear  they decide they do not want them for stupid reason and I could name names but would start drama. Like certain people who want to get into the dogs and bought a bunch of bullies then learned what a real APBT was then got rid of all the bullies in favor or APBT's. They don't take care of their dogs and only have them to parade them around a ring and try and win something.... yeah those ppl suck :hammer:


Lol! I hear ya on that! I wasn't trying to put a guilt trip on the girl though. I was just typing what I felt at the moment  I owned an HA dog for years who I had a love/hate relationship with. I was always on edge because of how he was with strangers. Luckily he was in very responsible hands and he was extremely loyal to my family and would drop and roll on his back in submission to me. He knew I was the alpha bitch. It was hard and for years I struggled with euthanizing him because I knew it was the right thing to do. Eventually he became more unpredictable with people and the day he snapped at my father who he loved I knew it was time. My heart still aches over him. Over the years of owning dogs nothing has ever left my house until they were old and sick. Not that you can compare an HA dog to a dog that doesn't fit into your pack but just sharing my experience.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I say send the poodle to Lisa LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i totally get it. kinda dealin with that with my kitty too... i like my new kitty but i LOVE my babies. what if you found a family that was into showing them? i think that would be a fair solution. you would know she would be in a good situation, groomed and taken care of. maybe the breeder you got her from knows someone?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> I say send the poodle to Lisa LOLOLOL!!!


Lol! That's a great idea! How cool would it be to see a standard poodle with a mohawk and a 2 inch spike collar doing agility lol! Just pass her off as a designer dog called a poopit or a pitpooper lmao! Sorry, I couldn't resist Lisa


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I miss my poodle but ummmm no thanks  I did think about another poodle when I was looking for a smaller dog for agility but a standard? They are big clowns and I could see myself running out of patients. LMAO at poopit


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Now thats not very fair! I am sure she is going to find a loving home for her, she would not just toss her out to any one who wanted her. Riot was a perfect example of a dog who had a great pedigree and I was look forward to working her. She ended up being a lazy dog and not fitting in my house. Had I kept her I would resent the space she is taking up in my kennel, why would I waste time and money feeding a dog that I am never going to do anything with? It is best for them to just sit and rot in a dog run because I am suppose to have some loyalty to them? I found the most wonderful home for her where she lives with another dog she loves and runs around a ranch that has everything she needs and wants. Here she would have stayed in a dog run and not get much attention as I have other working dogs that need me.
> 
> Again I use to think like that and I ended up with a bunch of dogs who do nothing. I make an effort to spend as much time as I can with my existing dogs but I do not want anymore dogs who I cannot do anything with.
> 
> Ariel I know you will find the perfect home for your poodle and do not feel bad for placing her in a home that will love her.


Lisa, 
I completely get where you're coming from...But at the same time, you're a kennel & you're also running a business - you're working with a strict budget & needs, so I see your perspective as responsible... Which I see a little different when it comes to puposefully getting a pet, which to me says at that moment you're dedicating the animals life to you. IDK - i just don't see things differently when it comes to being a pet owner vs. a kennel owner.

If it's because she feels she can't give it the proper love & attention it deserves, which is what I think is the case (which I totally love this chicky)...I guess it's somewhat different - as each case is.

But just from my perspective, since I kinda feel the same as BNB & thinking if I were in OP's shoes... I guess I'm a little different & couldn't bear the thought of something happening. Say the dog doesn't work out in it's new home or they move then dump it off in some shelter. I'd feel totally responsible. Just trying to help her think from all angles - in my perspective. So she knows she's making the correct & responisble decision.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I can see it in both perspectives I deal with clients that we have ended up placing their dogs because they were a poor fit. we tried to make it work and it was more than just training it is a clash of personalities. We placed the dogs in nice homes and got them a dog that fit their life. Placing a dog because they don't work out for what ever reason into a nice home is a good thing for owner and dog. Now getting a dog and just not being responsible enough to properly take care of it then get rid of it is not cool. I can see where your coming from but Ariel is a very responsible owner who is going to find a good home for her dog.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I can see it in both perspectives I deal with clients that we have ended up placing their dogs because they were a poor fit. we tried to make it work and it was more than just training it is a clash of personalities. We placed the dogs in nice homes and got them a dog that fit their life. Placing a dog because they don't work out for what ever reason into a nice home is a good thing for owner and dog. Now getting a dog and just not being responsible enough to properly take care of it then get rid of it is not cool. I can see where your coming from but Ariel is a very responsible owner who is going to find a good home for her dog.


:goodpost: Can't disagree there. I do not doubt she's a good, responsible owner bit. I guess my main concern is if she can find a good owner in, dare I say, this economy... I've seen so many animal shelters out lately in public places trying to find homes...

In fact - I think I may know someone in her area that could be willing to take the poodle. My aunt lives, in the same area as her & I think might be a good fit or know someone.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Aireal, you know we love ya and I'm sure that you will do what's best for your poodle This conversation has brought out alot of feelings about what you should or shouldn't do, but I hope you don't feel like anyone thinks you're a horrible person. You are obviously kind and compassionate towards your pups, and you will be supported either way. I'm sure it will all work out!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for all the reply and christian i know it would bring out diffrent opition if i didn't want everyones advise i wouldn't have posted lol (i'm always down for constructive critizium)

anyway lisa I LOVE YOU GIRL thank you for your reply it also good to knwo i'm not the only one some freak that can't get along with her dog.

but actually i am IN NO WAY trying to rush an adoption but i was talking with my groomer and she actually sent me to a person who had been looking for a spoo for awhile now. it was so wild talkiing to this lady gina is excatly what she listed as she wanted black standard female 1-2 yr old. her vet check check out i am doing a home inspection and meet and greet on sunday. the people are crazy wanting her and agreed enthusiastically to have me visit as much as possible and sign a contract showing she is to come back to me weather she it be in 1 month or 10 yrs.
no i didn't get her from a breeder instead actually rescued her she is papered and i had planned on doing competitive ob and agaility and rally with her but.... ya
well for now i am cautiously optomist and i really and kinda gut clenched as i didn't think it would happen this fast if i did find her a new home. but i will keep everyone update
thank you ALL for your replys love you guys ya'll don't even know!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That's great They sound like a gret home let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya that what i'm thinking, they live near ga on 3 aceres of land, i'm meeting the lady tomorrow at 3 then going to her house, she called me back last night said her husband was begging begging me to not adopter her out before hand i told them that wasn't a problem lol

well for now i guess it looks like she may be adopted but well see how i feel after meeting with the couple.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aireal said:


> ya that what i'm thinking, they live near ga on 3 aceres of land, i'm meeting the lady tomorrow at 3 then going to her house, she called me back last night said her husband was begging begging me to not adopter her out before hand i told them that wasn't a problem lol
> 
> well for now i guess it looks like she may be adopted but well see how i feel after meeting with the couple.


Great news! Best of luck to you and Gina


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aireal this is wonderful news, the couple sounds awesome, please keep us updated on how things go with Gina  Hugs girlie


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

just thought i would update, the couple LOVED gina and it seems like it going to be a great place for her, there right on the ga fl line so real close to me. we brought her down to the creek and she had a blast splashing in the water and fetch sticks. they loved her and are sure they can take care of her chicken problem although i loved the guy when we goes "but if not what the worst that ca happen? she kill a chicken who cares there THERE CHICKENS!" 
that made me happy. anyway they have her now and were just making sure she works ot but i'm really optomistic!!! 
thanks again to everyone that applied


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

so glad she found somewhere wonderful to go! <3


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

me to i'm surpising ok with it, they love her and have told me to bring cheza out so we can see how she does with the water. ive been wanting to get her in some but everywhere could it over populated with other dogs i.e dog park or beach. so i'll be seeig them a bit  plus we are already planning on haveing some bbqs yum yumm


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's great news Aireal! Glad things worked out for you. I completely understand your reasoning behind it as I have been there myself before. Glad you're open to constructive criticism, lol. BBQ sounds really yummy right about now.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Good luck with everything.It really says alot about what kind of person you are doing what is best for the dog regardless of what some people might think or say about your situation.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Wonderful news! So happy for you an your girl!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh Aireal this is wonderful news, and I know Gina is gonna love them  I want pics woman  Hugs


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> That's great news Aireal! Glad things worked out for you. I completely understand your reasoning behind it as I have been there myself before. Glad you're open to constructive criticism, lol. BBQ sounds really yummy right about now.


i know right i told them with a wink they could just let gina catch a feed chicken and do the dirty work and we could roast em up after lol



CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Good luck with everything.It really says alot about what kind of person you are doing what is best for the dog regardless of what some people might think or say about your situation.


thank you, that was a very nice comment i apprciate it



Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Wonderful news! So happy for you an your girl!


me to just talked to them and she is doing great and really starting to listen to them, i am very happy with the outcome of this



apbtmom76 said:


> Oh Aireal this is wonderful news, and I know Gina is gonna love them  I want pics woman  Hugs


that chica :hug: love you


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome Ariel! So happy it is working out


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thats great news! so happy you found a home that feels right to you!


----------

